# Rough housing



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Seeing as how Sandy is here our Vs had a but if energy to burn after work. Here's them going at each other. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvfsk_0VqSM


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Great video clip, bet you have your hands full looking after those two..... ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes we do. Esp for my boyfriend since he's home alone with them beginning of this week and he's not quite as attentive as I am. 😉😳


----------

